# 2017 TCR Advanced Pro Team



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

I like the team paint job. One of the few team bikes I like.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

If that was disc brake, it would be in my garage now...









... and it will be, in a couple of weeks 



.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MoPho said:


> If that was disc brake, it would be in my garage now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roswell bikes has one of these too and it is very nice looking in person. I don'y know why they used such crazy colors on the disc equipped TCR bikes, but such good ones on the rim brake bikes....

I think this Defy is pretty good looking as well (it's also an incredible value):

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.advanced.3/25989/92754/


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Roswell bikes has one of these too and it is very nice looking in person. I don'y know why they used such crazy colors on the disc equipped TCR bikes, but such good ones on the rim brake bikes....
> 
> I think this Defy is pretty good looking as well (it's also an incredible value):
> 
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.advanced.3/25989/92754/



I tend to shy away from "team" painted bikes, but this one does look pretty good. Mainly I was mocking the OP's other post http://forums.roadbikereview.com/giant/2017-defy-advanced-2-a-356796.html 

Hopefully the colorway of the TCR frameset I ordered will look great in person, but disappointed they didn't offer more subtle options, though I've met quite a few people who are pretty stoked on the neon orange


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol, you guys are a mess. As we discussed before, I like like the orange and black, but I have to acknowledge that it's on the extra bright side and I can see how others might not like it at all. I think the frame you ordered is significantly better looking.

Oh and I usually don't like team bikes either, but I like Giant's and Katusha's.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Test rode a discounted TCR and bought it.


----------

